# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  امکانات دانشجویی

## MAY MAY

سلام ،اگه ممکن بگین به دانشجویان دانشگاه دولتی چه امکاناتی داده میشه،مثل ماشین حساب و غیره.

----------


## ali13791379

ماشین حساب مداد پاک کن(از اونایی که بوی توت فرنگی میدن) تراش کیف با طرح اسپایدرمن :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Hans_Landa

> سلام ،اگه ممکن بگین به دانشجویان دانشگاه دولتی چه امکاناتی داده میشه،مثل ماشین حساب و غیره.


توقعاتت بالاستا... .
والا من رفتم علم و صنعت یه دفتر و یه بَج دانشگاه رو به همه دادن هنگام ورود  :Yahoo (20): .
ولی خوب دانشگاه های دولتی تهران از لحاظ امکانات ورزشی و علمی و .. تقریبا در یه سطحن و خوبن. نمی دونم چه امکاناتی مد نظر شماست. :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## 76farshad

تنها چیزی ک میدن اینترنته

----------


## Hans_Landa

> تنها چیزی ک میدن اینترنته


در رابطه با اینترنت :
بهشت اینترنت در تهران دانشگاه امیرکبیره ... واقعا عالیه لامصب .... سرعت نتش سه چهار مگه حداقل :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (13):  (باور نمی کنین از امیرکبیری ها بپرسین :Yahoo (106): )... ماهانه هم حدود بیست گیگ اینترنت دارن. بعد از اون هم نتشون قطع نمیشه سرعتش میاد روو 500kb. خلاصه که بهشته لامصب :Yahoo (23): 
علم و صنعت نهاااایتا یک مگه در بهترین حالت . خواجه نضیر هم همینطوره.

----------


## MAY MAY

:Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76): 
پس هیچی کف دستمون نمیذارن.منو ببین چه دلخوش بودم لب تاب قسطی هم میدن.خیطططططط شدم شدید. :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Hans_Landa

> پس هیچی کف دستمون نمیذارن.منو ببین چه دلخوش بودم لب تاب قسطی هم میدن.خیطططططط شدم شدید.


لپ تاپ قسطی!!!!!!!!  :Yahoo (77): 
نهایتا بتونی یه وام ضروری برا لپ تاپ بگیری! اونم در صورتی که بودجه داشته باشن( که الان ندارن :Yahoo (20): ) و مبلغش هم زیر یک تومنه.(حداقل تا ترم پیش)

----------


## seven

> سلام ،اگه ممکن بگین به دانشجویان دانشگاه دولتی چه امکاناتی داده میشه،مثل ماشین حساب و غیره.


سلام
ماشین حساب :Yahoo (21): 
مهمترینش نت هست ماهیانه چن گیگی نت میده بهتون(مقدارش با توجه به دانشگاهش فرق میکنه)سرعتشم خوبه!!!دانشگاه ما اگ معدلت از ی محدوده خاص بالاتر باشه بیشتر نت میدن :Yahoo (76): 
باشگاه و استخرومواردی از این قبیل رایگان هست...
مقدار ناچیزی هم وام :Yahoo (31): 
ودیگرهیچ!

----------


## vahidz771

داداش ماشین حساب؟ :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
یه اتاق میدن با تخت و کمد، سلف شنبه تا چهارشنبه ( روزای دیگه غذای سرد داره)، اکثرا باشگاه بدنسازی با امکانات قابل قبول داره، خابگاه خودمون چمن فوتبال، زمین بکستبال و والی‌بال، سالن کشتی و بکس، فروشگاه داخل خابگاه.
همینارو داره، ولی بجای ماشین حساب شاید یه مسئول سیبیل کلفتش بهت بوس بده :Yahoo (11):

----------


## ahmadghavvam

الان ایرانو میگی؟ :Yahoo (4): 
امکانات :Yahoo (4): 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

----------


## ZAPATA

> سلام ،اگه ممکن بگین به دانشجویان دانشگاه دولتی چه امکاناتی داده میشه،مثل ماشین حساب و غیره.


یه نیم متر جا .... به اسم خابگا
یه نیم سیر غذا .... به اسم سلف
یه نیم متر دیگه جا .... به اسم کلاس
یه یک و نیم متر قد ..... به اسم استاد 
 :Yahoo (94): 
..............................................
حال به دور از شوخی 
یه جا مثل فردوسی قبول شی 
شرایط خوبه
خابگاش خوبه
غذاهاشم بیشترش خوبه (اکثر خورشتا و قیمه ها و شویدپلوبا ماهی و خوراک قیمه گوشت بادنجون و دو مدل ماهیش خوبه)
فضا و کلاسا و استادشم خیلی خوب بود
کتابخونه و باشگاه و استخرشم خوب بود
حاشیه هاشم خوب بود .. مثل وقتایی که میشد رفت جلسات گروهی روان درمانی با موضوع عشق و انتخاب .... !؟!
 :Yahoo (76):

----------


## asalshah

_بنده خدا به من یه صندلی نمیدم برم دانشگاه درس بخونم بعد بیان امکانات بدن_

----------


## dars

دانشگاه فقط اینترنتش خوبه بقیش مزخرفه :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------

